
Ask HN: Best resources for browser development? - philippnagel
I want to write a web browser and I have two main goals:<p>1. Be standard compliant
2. Eventually add support for other interpreted languages (e.g. Python, Common Lisp)<p>Does someone know books, etc. that deal with the technical side of browsers?
======
adam419
Not sure what level of knowledge you have about browsers heading into this
endeavor but maybe check out:

[http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/internals/howbrowsers...](http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/internals/howbrowserswork/)

